# "Run in"



## glycerine (Oct 30, 2009)

What does it mean to "run in" a fountain pen?


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 31, 2009)

glycerine said:


> What does it mean to "run in" a fountain pen?


Yeah, what does that mean?


----------



## robutacion (Oct 31, 2009)

Means, to do a certain amount of writing, and be very gentle with it so that the tip gets polished to a smooth surface and the ink flow to perfection.  This term is also use when a new vehicle is purchased and for a certain amount of miles the rpm should be maintained low and moderate speeds, the oils and filters are replaced withing that short period, much like a drive run to wash out all the gunk in the motor parts and start getting the smooth polish surface require for a motor long life! sort of thing...!

Gees.., I haven't heard that term for a long time...! 

Cheers
George


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 31, 2009)

In all my dealings and reading about fountain pens and their history I never heard the term used with a fountain pen, where did you hear it?


----------



## glycerine (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw the term first on the Graf von Faber site I believe it was.  When I googled it, I found it on one or two other pen sites, but there was never an explaination of exactly what "run in" was.  From the context, I assumed it had to do with "breaking in" the nib.  I've heard of "breaking in" an engine, shoes, baseball glove, etc.  Even "burning in" electronic components, but I had never heard the term "run in" until yesterday.  I'm also one of the "younger" guys, so I didn't have the privilege of using a fountain pen back in my early school days, so I'm just now learning alot about them...

Thanks for the answer George!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 31, 2009)

glycerine said:


> I saw the term first on the Graf von Faber site I believe it was. When I googled it, I found it on one or two other pen sites, but there was never an explaination of exactly what "run in" was. From the context, I assumed it had to do with "breaking in" the nib. I've heard of "breaking in" an engine, shoes, baseball glove, etc. Even "burning in" electronic components, but I had never heard the term "run in" until yesterday. I'm also one of the "younger" guys, so I didn't have the* privilege* of using a fountain pen back in my early school days, so I'm just now learning alot about them...
> 
> Thanks for the answer George!!


 
Some wouldn't have used that word! :biggrin: I can remember when the ballpoints started coming out, what a joy to be able to use a pen without having to carry around spare cartridges never knowing when the pen would run dry, or have them leak in the pockets of your favorite shirts.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 31, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Some wouldn't have used that word! :biggrin: I can remember when the ballpoints started coming out, what a joy to be able to use a pen without having to carry around spare cartridges never knowing when the pen would run dry, or have them leak in the pockets of your favorite shirts.


 
Yeah, I guess it depends on how you look at it.  I DID have a cap come off of a fountain pen while in my shirt pocket once, but amazingly with nothing but cold water, all of the ink came out of the shirt.  The ink was Private Reserve and I'm not sure what material the shirt is made of...


----------

